# light baitcaster stick



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

G'day all

Couldnt find any info regarding this topic previously but wondering of anyone has recommendations of a light baitcasting rod to marry up with either a curado or pfleuger echelon.

It would be around 6ft and mainly for flicking small hardbodies and spinnerbaits on 6-8lb line. Ive come up with a raider bass or maybe a daiwa procyon but dont know if these would be a touch too heavy to get any casting distance out of smaller lures.

What do ya all reckon??

Chris


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got a Strudwick sicstic 2-4 and am very happy. Apparently you can get them for around the $100 mark (I paid a bit more than that, dam impulse).

Pfleuger make a nice one. The Raider bass is also nice, but also look at the river. tad longer. Also have a Heartland in the 3-5, but it's not great with the light stuff.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the Daiwa Procyon 8-14lb. Too stiff for light lures


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

I owned a shimano XCEL squidy baitcast light which I used to be able to cast 5g aerodynamic lures with (ie scorpion 52's). Any less than that any my cvx103a couldnt' handle it. It was only rated 3- 12g though so anything heavier than Jointed jitterbugs and 1/4oz spinnerbaits (1/4oz spinnerbaits actually weight much more than 1/4oz) was starting to push it a bit with this rod.

Also worth checking out the range of rods from pfleuger. Very nice rods for around $100. I very nearly bought a 6ft 4-7kg trion baitcaster before I decide to save up an get a nitro crankbait instead.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Daiwa Procaster 2 to 4kg would suit your needs nicely :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

The Shimano River Raider or Bass Raider would be a nice rod.

I was using the 6'3 River Raider for a while with my Daiwa Sol before I snapped the tip, lovely rod......since upgraded to a T-Curve XL 6'3 Baitcaster......superb rod if you willing to part with a few more benjamins 8)

The Pflueger Trions look like a nice rod, as do the Daiwa's that others have mentioned


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2007)

Dallas said:


> The Shimano River Raider or Bass Raider would be a nice rod.
> 
> I was using the 6'3 River Raider for a while with my Daiwa Sol before I snapped the tip, lovely rod......since upgraded to a T-Curve XL 6'3 Baitcaster......superb rod if you willing to part with a few more benjamins 8)
> 
> The Pflueger Trions look like a nice rod, as do the Daiwa's that others have mentioned


the trions are nice rods, good value for money although they are quite fast in taper and seem stiff. the raiders are a bit softer. My missus baitcaster rig is a 6'3" River Raider with a Pflueger Echelon........I can cast light weights with light line ok! she can't yet. . We used it with 20lb braid to flick/troll lures for barra too! she pulled a 60,78,80 and a 99cm barra out of timber with a locked drag and lots of rodwork....not bad i thought. Raised my opinion of both rod and reel.


----------

